

Is a PR/Legal Mess in Store for Facebook fbFund? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/facebook-fbfund-emails

======
karzeem
It's exactly to avoid these kinds of issues (and perhaps a little for union-
related issues) that entertainment production companies return unsolicited
screenplays and ideas unopened.

Since unsolicited business plans and ideas basically never get funded, it's a
little surprising that VCs don't follow that same policy. In Facebook's case,
my guess is that you've got no chance at a "grant" unless you put together an
app to demonstrate at least a little of what you want to do.

And be wary of comparing it to YC. Besides requiring more than an e-mail (and
informally promising not to blab about your product), YC is on top of you for
three months in carefully structured environment. They don't just give you
some money and wait to see what happens.

~~~
falsestprophet
It is legal to steal a business idea. It is not legal to steal copyrighted
material. That is the difference.

------
alaskamiller
Mark Z is not your best bud. He's not gonna hold your hair while you puke in
the toilet and he's not going to compile your program for you while you take a
nap. He runs a company now, it's called Facebook, have you heard of it?

As a company Facebook do things that makes Facebook worth more so that Mark Z
can pretend he's Steve Jobs of Bill Gates of Web 2.0 and that includes
convincing people that just because there's an "investment fund" for making FB
apps, you can be rich. You won't.

You can design for the web or you can design for Facebook, but 10 years ago
everyone would have laughed at you if you said you wanted to make a living
designing a channel or chat room just for this little thing called America
OnLine.

